# PLEASE HELP! Done a really STUPID thing ....



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi,

I'm so sorry to bother you again....  I'm going frantic with worry here,

I am 29 weeks pregnant and decided I would try to remove some old tape from some old, original floorboards.  God only knows how many years the tape's been stuck down.

I got the iron out and put the steam onto the tape on the floor and now I'm worried I've inhaled fumes I shouldn't have  - I realised after peeling off 3 bits of tape i probably shouldn't be doing this.  

Could the steam/melted glue have damaged or even worse god forbid, killed my baby?

Thanks alot
Gill xo


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, if you had been doing it all day solidly, without a break, in a sealed room, then there may be cause for concern, but the short time that you were doing it won't have made any difference, just avoid doing any more for the time being.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks Emily,

I really appreciate that ....

I will try to CALM down - I've been on here too much pestering you lately!!  Think my Mum and DH are ready to drag me to the looney bin!!

Thanks a million
Gill xo


----------

